# Just got a 92 for xmas



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I bought myself a "new to my collection" Beretta 92 BRIGADIER Elite II 9mm. 
It is the first Beretta 92 I've ever owned. 
I had a Taurus PT92 but sold it to get this one.
It has a black alloy frame and S/S slide. This is one fine looking handgun!
Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats! I have been saving since July to get a 92 and it is under the tree right now and waiting to get opened. (I already fired a few rounds--had to make sure she worked, right?)

Enjoy.:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there Thedr on your new 92. Don't forget some pictures and a range report on it. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Congrats there Thedr on your new 92. Don't forget some pictures and a range report on it. Good luck and good shooting.


If you go to the picture gallery and look at the fourth post. That is the exact gun I got.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Farout I'm happy for you enjoy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm a believer in the "classic" handguns: ones that have a proven military design and history. To that end, I think every collector ought to have a couple of 92's in their gun safe, at least. 

So congratulations on the new purchase. I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats..you'll enjoy it.

i own 2 beretta's myself..the 92fs and the px4 both in 9mm..

both bot within a month..actually...including the glock 19..

3 in a month..i better stop but not until i get my walther p99 in few weeks..


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You'll like it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I also purchased myself a 92 for Christmas. It's stainless and my first Beretta to shoot or own. My only regret...I didn't purchase one sooner.


----------

